# Switching Recording Between TV1 to TV2



## cranium13 (Aug 2, 2009)

Howdy all. I have spent the last hour searching for this and I am sure it has been asked before which will get me a verbel lashing but here goes. I set the DVR to record a program and it records to the second tuner (dual mode, record plus activated) which is what I want, then I want to record a second program which is conflicting so it records to tuner 1, which is what it is supposed to do. Now the issue, I know that when it is recording on tuner 1, I have to watch that channel or it will stop recording. However if before both programs start to record, I want to switch which programs record where, can I do that. 

Example, wife wants to watch "Can you Duet" on CMT and record it at the same time. I want to record "X-Games" on ESPN. CMT is TV1 and ESPN is TV2 (as it relates to recording). Now the wife decides to go out for the night so she will watch her show later (since it is recording). I am left home and want to watch ESPN (and I still want to record it) How do I switch CMT to record on TV2 and ESPN on TV1 (so I can watch/record my program at same time)

*before it is asked, I haven't installed the wiring for "TV2" so I cannot go to second TV to watch what I want yet

*EDIT: 722K


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

Put the receiver in Single Mode. There should be a button on front of the receiver. Then just press the Swap Button on the remote. As a side benefit, this will also enable Picture-in-Picture (only available in Single mode).

Even after you hook up TV-2 and put it back in Dual Mode, you can still do this to swap recording tuners, then put it back in Dual mode. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

You could also go into the DVR menu and select the program that you want to watch (i.e. X-Games) as it is recording. That doesn't require that you get up from your chair  

However, Chainblu's suggestion would allow you to stop the recording and flip between channels.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If you don't have a TV2 hooked up yet, there is no reason to be running in Dual mode. Switch to Single mode and you can Swap tuners as desired or use PiP. When you get TV2 hooked up you can switch back to Dual mode. The change is just a button press on the front panel.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> If you don't have a TV2 hooked up yet, there is no reason to be running in Dual mode. Switch to Single mode and you can Swap tuners as desired or use PiP. When you get TV2 hooked up you can switch back to Dual mode. The change is just a button press on the front panel.


Post 2 = Good Answer.
Post 3 = Gooder Answer
Post 4 = Goodest Answer
:lol:


----------



## cranium13 (Aug 2, 2009)

That did the trick. Thank you all so very much for your help


----------

